# 15 month old throwing things



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah, yeah, i know, what 15 month old doesn't throw things??

anywho, he throws everything he can find at Dh's head or the cat or the dogs. i'm finding myself yelling after the millionth time in 10 minutes.

i've been saying, "we do not throw things at people, (cats, dogs), we give them kisses", or "we can throw ________ at a chair or the couch, but not daddy's head"

not working, need some fresh ideas!

tia
amy

oh, wanted to add, he is terrorizing the cat. the stupid cat gets his tail pulled, screams, and comes back and head-butts Aidan and gets abused again. we locked the cat in the kitchen and he just screamed for an hr. friggin' ASPCA is going to be called for cat abuse, i swear. any ideas about what to do w/that? the cat doesn't understand natural consequences and doesn't bite him, scratch him, or hey, even ignore him.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

What I do is if my children throw things, I take away whatever it was they were throwing and put it up high. If they are in the throwing mood, everything in the air goes up high. If they really feel the need to throw, just head outside with a ball and get into with your child. Then when you come in they should be all *thrown* out.

About the cat....no idea. Sorry.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

that stuff never works with my 15 monther either, so i hear you! he just takes it as a challange, i swear! anyway i agree, just give him a chance to stop on his own by giving him one of your above statements but if he throws again just put the object away. when i do this , ds gets mad but i just try not to make a big deal out of it. i let him get mad but i treat it like its just normal natural and OK for things to get taken away, not like a big mean punishment.

do you play with stuffed animals with your ds? i make a big point of always treating the stuffed animals really gently and giving them kises and pet them softly in front of ds. we spend a lot of time practicing being gentle with the stuffed animals. when he does something rough, i just gently tell him how to be soft, rather than stop him outright from being rough. its nice cuz when he is rough i dont have to quickly protect the toy like i do the real cat (or person) so he gets a chance to make mistakes without anyone looking hurt or upset. if i tell him it hurts the stuffed animal he hits it btw, so i just focus myself on being really positive and saying yes to every attempt at being soft. the other day he started whacking a stuffed animal and i was shocked since he usually treats them soft, but i realised he might need to act out, so instead of treating it as negative i just kept role modeling how to be soft, but if he wacked i dint really react. it seemed to work , and he soon stopped hitting it. anyway it might take a while but this might be a good way to teach your ds how to treat the cat?


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I second the idea of giving them things they *can* throw. DD is getting into throwing now (luckily, she can't throw far yet!) and when it's something inappropriate, I replace it with a ball or something, and take her to an area on the carpet where things can't get damaged. I'm sure it will get tougher as she gets older, though!

As for the cat, can't help you there. Our cat has no hesitation in scratching DD if she bugs the cat. In fact, I credit that with her already understanding what "gentle" means. Well that, and a vicious lovebird, lol. Between the two animals, DD has become very gentle around both of them. But it did mean a few scratches and nips!


----------

